# Gross Craigslist Ad



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow... I'm sickened by this. Not even any info or pics on the poor dog. I would try to take him if I didn't have 3 cats, 3 preschoolers, and a very active GSD puppy!

I'm really horrified.

Free German Shepherd


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

What's so sick about that? The poster didn't use any extreme verbiage, or mention any over the top temperament issues. I don't get it. I mean really... Gross??


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

duttlyn said:


> Wow... I'm sickened by this. Not even any info or pics on the poor dog. I would try to take him if I didn't have 3 cats, 3 preschoolers, and a very active GSD puppy!
> 
> I'm really horrified.
> 
> Free German Shepherd


 I'm confused? Why are you horrified? Looks like they're trying to rehome him?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you see abusive pictures I didn't? 

I'm with the others- I see nothing "gross" about this. Sad they can't/won't keep him, but not gross...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Seems like a typical rehoming ad. They aren't even trying to sell the dog...

It's sad, but people rehome their pets all the time. I've seen much much worse on craigslist before.


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I'm grossed out because we have a lot of dog fighting here and free dogs on Craigslist are a great source for bait dogs! Second, this ad disturbs me because there are no real details on the dog at all. He is a 5 year old dog but you don't say what the issue is, why you need to rehome him, or anything about his personality other than bad with cats and likes car rides. It seems if there was feeling for the dog, the poster would put more energy or thought into the ad, some pictures, etc. etc. The ad feels devoid of feeling to me.

Maybe I'm just uber sensitive but I just don't get a one sentence ad on Craigslist for a 5 year old dog. I felt sick when I read it; Sick for the dog. And disturbed at the sheer number of people giving away their dogs on Craigslist these days.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I've seen episodes of Sponge Bob that were more horrifying than this ad. You need to get out more.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

That all might be true, but don't forget that there are PLENTY of people on this earth that simply are not good at written communication. I know more than a few people that would write an ad exactly like that in the mindset that anyone curious can call and talk in person; that is- communication in a medium they are more comfortable with.

(Of course, the last time I defended a CL ad, turns out the poster _was_ a piece of filth. Still, I maintain that there is no reason to jump to conclusions without actual proof.)


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> I've seen episodes of Sponge Bob that were more horrifying than this ad. You need to get out more.



LOL love that :laugh:


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, it says free to good home, and call for more information? Maybe they would rather have a discussion regarding the dog and get the tone of people interested rather than just post everything on the ad. They could be going through a divorce or moving so they can't keep him. Some people don't want to put their personal business online for the world to see. I would rather see them try to find a good home for him on Craiglist, than drop him off at a shelter.


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

wildo said:


> That all might be true, but don't forget that there are PLENTY of people on this earth that simply are not good at written communication. I know more than a few people that would write an ad exactly like that in the mindset that anyone curious can call and talk in person; that is- communication in a medium they are more comfortable with.
> 
> (Of course, the last time I defended a CL ad, turns out the poster _was_ a piece of filth. Still, I maintain that there is no reason to jump to conclusions without actual proof.)


Very true... I will accept that some people don't communicate well but it doesn't change my gut reaction for the dog. I did feel sick and thought I'd share my feelings with fellow GSD lovers. I wasn't expecting everyone to think I was a complete freak for feeling sick over the poor dog. I too have seen worse Craigslist ads and like I said, I may just be sensitive over the fact that I've seen a million, "moving and can't take dog with me" ads the past few days. My bad... I'll keep my feelings to myself on these things.


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Tihannah said:


> Well, it says free to good home, and call for more information? Maybe they would rather have a discussion regarding the dog and get the tone of people interested rather than just post everything on the ad. They could be going through a divorce or moving so they can't keep him. Some people don't want to put their personal business online for the world to see. I would rather see them try to find a good home for him on Craiglist, than drop him off at a shelter.


I hope and will say a prayer that this is the case. What would be even better is to bring him to one of the GSD rescues in the area... hopefully he will end up somewhere lovely.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> I've seen episodes of Sponge Bob that were more horrifying than this ad. You need to get out more.


:rofl: Sounds like you do too!!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> :rofl: Sounds like you do too!!


I've got a 6 yr old at home. I've seen every episode of Sponge Bob (atleast 3 times).


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

@duttlyn...just want you to know there are others out here who understand your gut reaction to this ad. 

things are very bad right now in the rehome/rescue world of the german shepherd dog. i too hope this guy goes somewhere safe where he is taken care of.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Maybe they would rather have a discussion regarding the dog and get the tone of people interested rather than just post everything on the ad.


Years ago when I picked up my re-homed Sibe the man absolutely refused to take any money although he'd advertised him at a cost of $75 which was a bit more than the local shelter at that time. He told me it was never a money issue, they just wanted to be sure he wasn't being scarfed up tp be sold to a research lab or as a bait dog. That was an eye opening moment & since then I've always advised that people never advertise their dog/cat as 'Free to Good Home'.

I'm sure you & most members are already aware of this problem but others might not be.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe this is the guy's 5th attempt at writing an ad that doesn't yield a bunch of judgmental reponses, so he's keeping details to a minimum?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I too don't see anything gross about the ad, it says to call the persons number, so Im guessing you can set up a visit to view the dog. Atleast the guy hasn't just dumped the dog and left him to fend for himself, sounds all good to me..


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

On face value of the ad it's sad that a person can own a dog for 5 years and then get rid of it on Craig's List.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Lilie said:


> On face value of the ad it's sad that a person can own a dog for 5 years and then get rid of it on Craig's List.


Without knowing the whole story, it's really unfair for any of us to judge. 
One of our neighbors just rehomed her small dog because her husband was threatening a divorce. Sounds insensitive at first but she has spent 10s of thousands of dollars on trainers, spent hours a day walking the dog and trying to socialize/exhaust the dog, nothing was working, no rescues would take the dog because it wasn't purebred and had no hope in heck of being adopted so she found a family on Kijiji.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

What? I don't see how it's gross... It doesn't mean he's going to give the dog to the first person that comes knocking. Maybe he didn't feel like advertising why he was giving the dog away, most people would ask when they called his number.


----------



## ShepLady11 (Jun 25, 2011)

The unfortunate part is, CL is a haven for recycled pets. They have every excuse in the world why they can 'no longer keep the animal'. It's sad and disheartening and all that poor pet will know is, 'now this stranger is in charge'. 2, 3, 5 and even as much as 10 years old and can no longer keep it? Craziness.

I've seen (just to name a few):

We just had a baby
He got too big (gee how big did they think a ST BERNARD would get?!)
I'm moving
I just can't keep it

I know there are REAL reasons to find your pet a new home, but trust me, CL isn't a reputable place to do it. Some of these people will actually admit to having another pet, even the pup of the said pet they 'can no longer keep'. Sounds like recycling at its finest.

CL is also riddled with BYBs. I make it a point to go to CL every day and flag the trash.

Poor, poor animals.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I saw a 12 year old female Mastiff for "sale" on my local CL. That made me very sad. They said they even had her as a puppy. Poor dog is in the last years (if that) of her life and they are going to put her through the stress of going to a new family. Terrible IMHO.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I didn't see anything disturbing, but I dont like when animals are free on craigslist, anyone can get them and do whatever they want with them.

I just found a 9 month old Doberman on craigslist for my friend, the rehoming fee was $225, she came with all of her papers, Vet records, huge crate, toys, collar, leash and food bowls. She is PERFECT and we are all smitten with her. :wub:

They had to rehome her because of a breed ban that was passed at their apartment complex. It was perfect timing though, they have a 3 year old son with ADHD, a 1 year old baby girl and the woman just found out she was pregnant with her 3rd baby.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

when the ad first came out, you shouldve contacted them by email, give them links to the local GSD rescues, with phone numbers for emergency contacts, and warn them of the dog ending up in pitt fighting rings. I do it all the time, email people not just about gsd's but other large breeds. No free dogs on CL are immune from evil people.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

katieliz said:


> @duttlyn...just want you to know there are others out here who understand your gut reaction to this ad.
> 
> things are very bad right now in the rehome/rescue world of the german shepherd dog. i too hope this guy goes somewhere safe where he is taken care of.


:thumbup:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I understand the reaction. The ad is not nasty or abusive, but it is upsetting to see that someone who had this dog for years did not bother to write more than a line and a half about him. It is very sad.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

deblewellen said:


> when the ad first came out, you shouldve contacted them by email, give them links to the local GSD rescues, with phone numbers for emergency contacts, and warn them of the dog ending up in pitt fighting rings. I do it all the time, email people not just about gsd's but other large breeds. No free dogs on CL are immune from evil people.


Its not too late to do this...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh my lord.. Did I really just see someone say bait dog? Educate yourselves.. please.. 

Anyway, I see nothing wrong with the ad. I don't ask adoption fees for my fosters, though I don't advertise that they are free. As long as they take the proper steps in rehoming there is no problem.. just because someone pays for an animal does not mean they will be good to it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

APBTLove said:


> Oh my lord.. Did I really just see someone say bait dog? Educate yourselves.. please..
> 
> Anyway, I see nothing wrong with the ad. I don't ask adoption fees for my fosters, though I don't advertise that they are free. As long as they take the proper steps in rehoming there is no problem.. just because someone pays for an animal does not mean they will be good to it.


Educate ourselves? How exactly?

I know you love pit bulls and that is fine. But if you think there are not neandrethals out there that ducktape a dog's mouth shut and use it for fun with his pitts, then I think maybe you should educate yourself. GSDs are my love and my passion, but I do not pretend I know all the horrors that people do in the name of training them. 

There is another type of bait dogs too, there are bait dogs where they put huge hooks through a live dog, and then fish for sharks. 

Free is what you would want to pay for a dog that you were going to throw away in such a way. And this is why we are afraid/dismayed when we see ads that say free.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

selzer said:


> Educate ourselves? How exactly?
> 
> I know you love pit bulls and that is fine. But if you think there are not neandrethals out there that ducktape a dog's mouth shut and use it for fun with his pitts, then I think maybe you should educate yourself. GSDs are my love and my passion, but I do not pretend I know all the horrors that people do in the name of training them.
> 
> ...



   

Who in HADES does that???? And that ad did make me a bit nauseous. But then I live an hour from Michael Vick's former house of horrors. So I am well aware that people use dogs for bait dogs. I wish people wouldn't advertise "for free" on CL. Nothing screams come get me and throw me away like a free animal on CL.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Warning, it is the stuff of nightmares:

shark bait dogs - Google Search


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW Selzer! I had no idea. That is horrible!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh dear lord. I hope everyone of those evil people get eaten by a great white. Slowly. I hope it rips their limbs off first and then eats their entrails while those evil people watch as they die!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

selzer said:


> Warning, it is the stuff of nightmares:


Wow! You weren't kidding! I'm not usually shocked by stuff like that- but that poor golden (or whatever) with that massive hook through it's lips... All of the dogs have that "Holy **** what is happening!?" look. I wish I would have never clicked that link.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am horrified by the shark bait! Snopes doesn't deny it either snopes.com: Dogs as Shark Bait


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

It's fine educating people on the horrendous horrors that may become dogs or other animals offered 'free' on Craigslist or where ever. Maybe the person advertising the dog should be notified privately of this.... 

The more fuel you give to this topic and the more you publicize it you are educating the sick-os out there of new ways to make a few bucks and give them a few kicks by using/selling dogs to be used in this manner(shark bait).... if they didn't already know about it they WILL after reading this thread. This whole thread is unnecessary and I find it to be sickening. Those of us who didn't know about this are NOW educated so why continue with gross pictures and information. 
I'm not 'burying my head in the sand'... I just find continuing this topic unnecssary and disgusting to be discussed at length. True, nobody is forcing me to read it, but for those who do I wonder if they find it entertaining......??


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

FORRUGER said:


> It's fine educating people on the horrendous horrors that may become dogs or other animals offered 'free' on Craigslist or where ever. Maybe the person advertising the dog should be notified privately of this....
> 
> The more fuel you give to this topic and the more you publicize it you are educating the sick-os out there of new ways to make a few bucks and give them a few kicks by using/selling dogs to be used in this manner(shark bait).... if they didn't already know about it they WILL after reading this thread. This whole thread is unnecessary and I find it to be sickening. Those of us who didn't know about this are NOW educated so why continue with gross pictures and information.
> I'm not 'burying my head in the sand'... I just find continuing this topic unnecssary and disgusting to be discussed at length. True, nobody is forcing me to read it, but for those who do I wonder if they find it entertaining......??


Whoever does that to an animal doesn't do it because they got the idea from the internet...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> Whoever does that to an animal doesn't do it because they got the idea from the internet...


:thumbup:

...And I highly doubt the people who have such little respect for an animal to use it live for shark bait are hanging out on a GSD forum... (regardless if it is indexed in google or not)


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> I've seen episodes of Sponge Bob that were more horrifying than this ad. You need to get out more.


:rofl: to funny, but true.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

.... Why are we constantly warned when posting a dog on here for rescue to know who/where the dog is going to? And yes, sick people looking for free german shepherds would and do check out german shepherd rescue sites on line for just that, 'free' dogs. In particular free german shepherd dogs if that is their 'victum breed' of choice. Same as they would be checking out Craigslist on line. Sick people looking for bait dogs for dog fighting who ar unaware there is another 'bait' need for dogs for sharks would certainly get a quick education!

This is a "non urgent" rescue thread to post dogs in need of rescue. IF those people who want to continue to talk about the horrors of what becomes 'free' rescue dogs, maybe you would want to move this topic elsewhere. I check and post on this site to save dogs... not to read and see pictures of dogs that have hooks thru their noses,etc. It's a reality,but I don't think "non urgent" rescue is where it belongs. Call me a 'party pooper', but how about moving this thread to another subject area!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Selz, it irritates me because 'bait dogs' (I.E, a puppy, a helpless old dog, tied up, restrained dogs, etc) were and are not a part of dog matching. 

It is just another thing the general public believe about dog matching, like these:

Flirtpoles are used to increase animal drive.
We use cowhide to give them a want, a taste for animals.
Springpoles are used to strengthen the neck/jaws for better fighting ability.
Thick chains (on chainspots) are to make them stronger for fighting.
We train them to be dog-aggressive.
Make them fight to the death.
Won't let them quit.
Kill the losing dog.
We use bait dogs to train them.

All false. There ARE (as I said) random A-holes who put these poor mutts, not even APBTs, in the pit to fight, who don't even know why or where dog matching started, who are just sick monsters anyway who would do that (throw defenseless animals with an aggressive one to be hurt/maimed/killed) kind of thing even if they didn't have fighting dogs - because they are just sick in the head to do somethign like that to start with. 

And yes, I know it is nearly a moot point, because nowadays there are some sickos who fight dogs because they think it's cool, and they simply want to feel big and bad watching their dog win - and then get embarrassed and dispose of their dog if it loses.

But the point remains. If people would stop spreading that ignorance it very well may go away. 

Like I said. I don't have to agree with or like something, I am just educated on the topic and whether or not it is a topic I want to discuss, I'd rather try to educate on something that let it go.

And in order to fight something, like dog matching, you need to be well educated on it or else you sound like a fool when trying to make an argument against it. - Not aimed at you Selzer.. people in general.. 


FORRUGGER actually has a point. While sick jack*sses might not get their shark-bait ideas from this forum.. the media, internet, ignorant people, myths etc. DO indeed cause harm. I'm not sure where to find it now, but recently there were young kids fighting Pit Bull mix dogs, they tortured them and killed them too. When asked why on earth they did these things, why they treated the dogs so - they said they learned how off the internet, an I think they said videos on youtube.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

There have been people torturing animals way before the TV and the Internet were invented.

Those sickos thought of how to torture animals all by themselves.

I play violent video games, am I violent? No.

I have been listening to Insane Clown Posse since I was in the 4th grade, am I violent? No.

People that are sick and torture animals were most likely born that way unless something traumatic happened to them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is about a free dog on craigslist. 

Somebody somewhere, may be looking on this non-urgent site who has a dog they need to find a home for. 

They may see the horrors that happen to dogs, and the predators that may be searching for any free dogs they can get their hands on. 

Maybe that one person is more careful where they place their dog. 

Maybe that one dog has a better situation because someone read this thread. 

Is it then worth it to have some people really uncomfortable about it?

I did not post the pictures. I posted a link to another site and with a warning. I am sorry you did not heed it. 

Some dogs will be acquired by predators who seek out free dogs, far more likely the dog will land in another very sad situation like a hoarder or someone who wants a guard dog to live on a chain in their back yard forever. It is sad that someone would be posting a dog for free on Craigslist because the chances are very good that they are dooming their dog.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> FORRUGGER actually has a point. While sick jack*sses might not get their shark-bait ideas from this forum.. the media, internet, ignorant people, myths etc. DO indeed cause harm. I'm not sure where to find it now, but recently there were young kids fighting Pit Bull mix dogs, they tortured them and killed them too. When asked why on earth they did these things, why they treated the dogs so - they said they learned how off the internet, an I think they said videos on youtube.


That's almost that same argument that people use when they say violent video games make children violent. Isn't it more accurate to say violent children happen to like violent video games?
As a kid 99% of the toys I had were my big brother's toys in the 70's and 80's, which all happened to be guns, cars and violent video games. I'm not the least bit violent. For some reason 15 years ago I could stomach an entire series of faces of death, but not today. It never occurred to me to see those videos and think "hm, maybe I should be doing that, maybe it will be fun?"
There are a small percentage of people who I think have a screw loose who will use anything as an excuse for the way they are. YouTube, video games, tv, Internet, rap music, whatever.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with you Jax's and LaRen. I've listened to ICP for a long time, I grew up playing cops and robbers with fake guns, a favorite pastime was improving my aim out in the backyard with the real guns, and of course the old video games where you rob, carjack, and kill people... I'm not a violent person, quite the opposite - I feel bad for squishing bugs. 


And of course, the people who will take things like video games, videos, what they read etc. for real and do it have to have something off with them to start with. 


And Selzer is totally right. I do not enjoy seeing animals hurt or suffering, nor reading the horror stories.. But even if it makes someone fell bad or shocks them, if it can help one animal or help educate people - I'll gladly show them. I felt sick for days after watching some slaughterhouse videos, but now I'm aware that it goes on in the US, and I can inform others..

Free animals ARE easy targets, only if their owners will give them to just anyone though... As I said, I rehome my fosters for free. I even give all of their items with them, but I screen the adopters and don't tell them there is no fee until the dog is at their home.. Then I tell them to go buy the new dog something and get them settled in.


----------

